# Are some "types" of betta more hardy then others?



## Ezzie (Sep 17, 2012)

Just as the title says, are there some types of betta (eg: vieltails, plakat, HM etc) that are genetically more "tough" and dont have as many issues as others?

I have found in my experience that my viel tails are the ones that live the longest (and are also the largest of the fish i have had) and that crown tails have almost NEVER had any fin problems. 
My halfmoons however are always TINY! 
Take Sherlock (my new fish right now) hes half the size of my viel tail dispite the same treatment BUT i have noticed that out of all the fish i have had the HM's are the more likley to have fin rot / other fin issues. Are they just genetically smaller?

What about Plakats? I was reading around that most consider them the toughest "breed" of betta and that they are more resistant to diseases, have you found this to be true?


----------



## AyalaCookiejar (Nov 20, 2012)

This is what I have heard, so don't quote me on it  Plakats are often considered stronger, I think. They are closer to wild bettas, and their shorter fins often make them stronger fins. It makes sense, because pet bettas are bred for their long, colorful fins. It's not to benefit the fish, but to appeal to the buyers.

Also, I know that crowntails are more prone to bloating/constipation issues and are more sensitive to pH and hardness. The only crowntail I have seems to have re-occurring bloat issues and has gone blind... I'm thinking this may be genetic, but I don't know if it has anything to do with him being a CT.


----------



## Myates (Aug 2, 2011)

PKs "look" stronger.. CTs are more streamlined so they "look" more bloated.. honestly it is going to be based upon where you get your fish - through reputable breeders, overseas or at Walmart. As well as how you care for your fish - your care, and their care as fry are what matters, and what will judge their overall health and hardiness.
(yes, genes too, but that is based upon each individual fish/parent)


----------

